# running field wire fence up/downhill



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

Not sure if it matters, but when running field wire fence uphill/downhill is it better to attach fence to end post where I start rolling out fence at an angle in the direction of land slope or just attach level?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Make it plumb.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

If you don't attach your wire to your beginning post, your setting yourself up for one huge mess, if your lucky, a doctors visit it you aren't lucky.

Or, maybe I'm not understanding the question...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

If you're talking about woven wire you're going to stretch , run the wire with the slope of the land beginning with the first post .


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Possum Belly said:


> Make it plumb.


Hmmm.....if you attach it plumb, and head downhill, seems either the wire is gonna have a BIG wrinkle in it, or be off the ground and over your head very shortly....and the reverse problem if headed uphill.

I attach mine with the slope of the ground, but do plumb the posts.


----------

